# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  The Absolute Best, And Quickest, Way To Fall Asleap

## Otto_man

I have a really hard time falling asleep. My main problems are that my right arm always gets numb and I also think "I need to sleep" witch just makes it even harder to fall into sleep mode.
So during one of those nights I thought about posting a very useful form that everyone can benefit from. 

I&#39;m asking this question to everyone: "How do you fall asleep?" and I want to know also the position your body lays on the bed, where your bed is located (like is there walls on two sides of your bed?), and anything useful that makes you fall asleep. 

I hope this form will provide a good way to fall asleep fast, and in a comfortable way.

Btw: please give detail  ::content::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I sleep on my back, with my hands over my chest (VAMPIRE) and my mind needs to wander to fall asleep. So, I just lay there, think about a cartoon scenario, and after a few seconds my mind will wander. If it stops wandering (I realize I&#39;m thinking) then I continue where I left off in the cartoon scenario.
Usually it takes me 40 minutes or so to fall asleep, and after 15 minutes I start seeing light HI.

----------


## TweaK

The Absolute Best, And Quickest, Way To Fall Asle*e*p.

Let&#39;s see.. DOESN&#39;T EXIST. Falling asleep differs per person too, just like LDing itself. Though Here is a little topic made by me that provides tips on falling asleep fast.

----------


## bobvilax2000

Oddly enough for me to begin falling asleep I need to lie on my stomach, but eventually have to move to another postition to actually fall asleep. I think by laying on my stomach I slow my breathing rate, but it&#39;s not actually comfortable enough to sleep.

----------


## SKA

I blank and calm my Mind somewhat before sleep. meditation. then I close my eyes and try to &#39;&#39;totally give in&#39;&#39; to the sleep thats about to come. Then I repeat to myself:&#39;&#39;I&#39;m sinking deeper and deeper and deeper.Way ito a dream eventually&#39;&#39;. That way I fall asleep faster. I also asked mmy mom how she could just allow herself to fall so deeply asleep at will.I asked her how she could clm and quiet her Mind and she said:&#39;&#39;I just close my eyes and concentrate on what I see&#39;&#39; works very well for me to. Allow the HI to really Hypnotise you by focussing on it.

----------


## Sostyles

> I have a really hard time falling asleep. My main problems are that my right arm always gets numb and I also think "I need to sleep" witch just makes it even harder to fall into sleep mode.
> So during one of those nights I thought about posting a very useful form that everyone can benefit from. 
> 
> I&#39;m asking this question to everyone: "How do you fall asleep?" and I want to know also the position your body lays on the bed, where your bed is located (like is there walls on two sides of your bed?), and anything useful that makes you fall asleep. 
> 
> I hope this form will provide a good way to fall asleep fast, and in a comfortable way.
> 
> Btw: please give detail 
> [/b]



Hi this is not my idea i read it on a thread on DV its called Reverse Blinking and everytime i use it im out like a light in about 5-10 minutes so here it is.

When you are going to bed get in a confortable position and close your eyes now every 5 seconds or so open your eyes just long enough to focus on an object then close them again now keep repeating this process and your eyelids will start to feel really heavy after about 5 minutes then you feel as though you cant open them no more and it relax&#39;s you deeply enough to put you to sleep in a flash.

I would like to repeat that i am not taking credit for this technique i am just repeating it so it may come of use to many more ppl.

Hope it helps good luck getting some kip&#33;&#33; :-)

Thx 

Stay Lucid

----------


## Pyrox

I don&#39;t really know how I do it. I just lay down and tell myself to go to sleep and I do.

----------


## TweaK

> Hi this is not my idea i read it on a thread on DV its called Reverse Blinking and everytime i use it im out like a light in about 5-10 minutes so here it is.
> 
> When you are going to bed get in a confortable position and close your eyes now every 5 seconds or so open your eyes just long enough to focus on an object then close them again now keep repeating this process and your eyelids will start to feel really heavy after about 5 minutes then you feel as though you cant open them no more and it relax&#39;s you deeply enough to put you to sleep in a flash.
> 
> I would like to repeat that i am not taking credit for this technique i am just repeating it so it may come of use to many more ppl.
> 
> Hope it helps good luck getting some kip&#33;&#33; :-)
> 
> Thx 
> ...



I know what you are talking about. This doesn&#39;t help me fall asleep neccessarily - But it makes me so drowsy I can easily fall asleep.  :smiley:

----------


## Richter

Jeez, Ottoman, I guess I&#39;m not the only one having sleeping troubles&#33;  Just last night I was up to at least 4:00 AM trying to go under&#33;  I&#39;m sure you know that feeling, unfortunately...    ::disconcerted::  

I feel like I&#39;ve tried everything, and my results have varied, and nothing seems to work 100%.  I can tell what has worked _most often_ for me.

Sleep schedule is important for me.  Do you often find it easier to sleep in the day?  If you&#39;ve gone/go to a school or university, do you find your head bobbing in class on the verge of sleep?  I do, and the only solution thus far is something that sucks.  I try to stay awake for as many days as I can, usually 2, before I just have to lay down one night, sleep or not.  it usually works THAT very night, but ceases soon after.  I&#39;ve found that if I do this horrible exercise for about a week, that I finally get back into a "rythm" of falling asleep at night.  I&#39;m a severe insomniac I think, and I often get sleepless nights still with this practice.  It does work , though, at least for one night.

I&#39;ve tried exercise; I don&#39;t care what some books say, I need to exercise RIGHT before I try to sleep in order to benefit.  Daily exercise, no matter the intensity, seems to do nothing unless it tires me out ON THE SPOT.  That being said, it really does help me at least to do anything tiring right before bed.  Unfortunately, what seems to work best is doing something I HATE in order to make me really want to stop, such as running, and then go to sleep.  This also works, though exercise at 10:00 PM is difficult for some if at all possible.

Pills...  I woudn&#39;t recommend them.  They don&#39;t really work anyways, unless you&#39;re already a good sleeper.  Maybe prescripition pills would work, but only for a while, they&#39;d wear out shortly and you&#39;d be addicted.  Pills are really not worth it.  Plus, if you want to lucid dream, the pills are gonna hurt your chances even more.

Sleeping positions; a tough one.  This might sound strange, but what semi-works for me is laying in an UNCOMFORTABLE position for as long as I can, and when I really can&#39;t anymore I&#39;ll move.  Often the relief from this ritual can cause me to be more relaxed, and keep the position I&#39;m in comfortable for a longer period.  However, what seems to be both our problems is that staying in one position just never works long enough to fall asleep.  Nobody said this would be easy...    ::?:  

Sleep is personal, so position/environment of the bed is truly different for everybody.  I&#39;ve had success with making the room totally dark.  It&#39;s hard sometimes to do this, but I find it a must.  Sound is important; snoring and creaking, ticking of clocks, and heaters/ACs can drive me mad.  A fan doesn&#39;t tend to bother me, though, and the wind it creates really helps on some nights, so give it a try.  (I&#39;m sure you have, lol) As for walls, do you like or hate closed spaces?  I would go with the one you like, if you can.  I really haven&#39;t had much experience with this one.

Finally, I have a method which is really desperate, but worth a shot...  Try sleeping in a vehicle.  I&#39;ve always fell asleep instantly in cars with the heater on, especially if somebody is driving the vehicle while you&#39;re in the passenger seat.  No, I wouldn&#39;t try sleeping at the wheel...    ::bigteeth::  


Now, before somebody says that I&#39;ve been _dreaming_ that I&#39;m awake, which can be the case for some insomniacs, I&#39;ve on several occasions recorded the time every 15 min to make sure I was awake.  In my case I was.

----------


## TweaK

Well what do you expect with checking the time every 15 minutes? It would just keep you up  :wink2: 

And eh, yeah. For me too, whenever I&#39;m in a car/yacht I will fall asleep easily. But you can&#39;t just ask somebody in the middle of the night to drive a couple of blocks with you on the passenger seat until you fall asleep and let you sleep in the car, can you?  :tongue2:

----------


## Richter

Well, don&#39;t I feel silly&#33;   :finger: 

No, really, it actually does sound kind of dumb now that I think about it, but I did actually read that a lot of people dream of being awake.  I don&#39;t really know how one would test this without the help of another person willing to stay awake all night, however.

BTW, great sleep FAQ you make&#33;  I like your cold shower/hot shower explanation.  I&#39;m a gonna try a cold one, since I never have before.  Yes, I&#39;ve had beer before.

Excuse me for the bad pun...    ::bigteeth:: 

Oh, here&#39;s something I forgot to mention, which might be appealing if you have the time and motivation.  I haven&#39;t personally done it, but I think I&#39;m going to&#33;  It&#39;s the UBERMAN sleep schedule:

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2002/4/15/103358/720

----------


## King and God

I personally lift weights and/or masturbate before attempting to fall asleep. Weightlifting makes tired, making it easier to fall asleep. Masturbating makes me relaxed. I also find it easier to fall asleep when the pillows, room temperature, etc. are cold, but not too cold.

And be in the position you find most comfortable; this is the most important part to fall asleep efficiently.

----------


## dazed and confused

> Well, don&#39;t I feel silly&#33;   :finger: 
> 
> No, really, it actually does sound kind of dumb now that I think about it, but I did actually read that a lot of people dream of being awake.  I don&#39;t really know how one would test this without the help of another person willing to stay awake all night, however.
> 
> BTW, great sleep FAQ you make&#33;  I like your cold shower/hot shower explanation.  I&#39;m a gonna try a cold one, since I never have before.  Yes, I&#39;ve had beer before.
> 
> Excuse me for the bad pun...   
> 
> Oh, here&#39;s something I forgot to mention, which might be appealing if you have the time and motivation.  I haven&#39;t personally done it, but I think I&#39;m going to&#33;  It&#39;s the UBERMAN sleep schedule:
> ...




I went ubeman for about 6 months, and gave it up because I could not keep to the schedule, and it is highly inconvinent.  You have to take the naps religiously.  And unfortuneatly, thoes of us living with other people seem to have a lot of time in the wee morning hours with nothing to do, because other people get po&#39;ed when you wake them up with your noise.

For sleep, get up at the same time every day.  You don&#39;t need a predetermined bed time.  Just go to bed when you think you are going to fall asleep in less than 15 min.  The first night you may only get a few hours sleep, but the next night you will get a lot more to make up for the sleep lost the night before.  Eventually, the 2 extremes sort of cancel out and you start getting less variation in bed time.

----------


## badassbob

I just don&#39;t get enough sleep. I go to bed at round 1 or 2 in the morning and have to get up for school at 7 (I live quite far from school). As you can see it  was around 1:15 when I made this post. So every time I go to bed, I&#39;m absolutely knackered, and get to sleep easily.

I don&#39;t like sleep, I feel like it wastes your life - which is where LDing comes into it. By LDing you can extend your consious lifetime - yay&#33;&#33;

----------


## Neruo

When I am tired I can sleep in 10 seconds (and start snoring in 15  :smiley:  ).  However when I am not that tired I mostly notice that making my mind wander sends me deeper into dreamland. 

Just think about random things untill you are thinking about then in a (day)dreamisch-way. (Like the flow of concious you sometimes snap out of during a boring class.) 

However, when it&#39;s not working without 30 minutes, I can be laying there for a few hours turning and doing nothing : / 

Good luck&#33;

----------


## Aeo

I&#39;ve always had trouble falling asleep.  It usually takes me over 45 minutes to fall asleep.  Sometimes MUCH longer.  But just recently i&#39;ve figured out a great way to help speed that process, and that&#39;s using a Mantra.

I just make up my own.  Use words that calm you and relax you, and synchronize it with your breath.  For example, everytime you breath in (through you&#39;re nose) think "I&#39;m relaxing", and then with the out breath, "Into sleep"

DO NOT let your brain stray away from the mantra.  Just like meditation, focus on the breath and the mantra...it&#39;ll work&#33;

----------


## EVIL JOE

I usually lay in bed for 20 minutes or so and then I make random clips go through my mind and that does the trick.

----------


## SKA

Have a cup of Tea ( It usually relaxes me ) and lay down in bed. Close your eyes and quiet your Mind. Then Imagine something like Walking through heavy desert sands in Sandals. Try and really imagine it. Or Imagine wading through waist deep water. It kind of makes you tired just Thinking about it. It&#39;s also great to be Imagining the scenes to visualise a dream, but the main idea is to become tired of the very idea of walking in the unbearably hot sun, through heavy desert sands, up and down sandy hills... You get the idea

----------


## TweaK

> Well, don&#39;t I feel silly&#33;   :finger: 
> 
> No, really, it actually does sound kind of dumb now that I think about it, but I did actually read that a lot of people dream of being awake.  I don&#39;t really know how one would test this without the help of another person willing to stay awake all night, however.
> 
> BTW, great sleep FAQ you make&#33;  I like your cold shower/hot shower explanation.  I&#39;m a gonna try a cold one, since I never have before.  Yes, I&#39;ve had beer before.
> 
> Excuse me for the bad pun...   
> 
> Oh, here&#39;s something I forgot to mention, which might be appealing if you have the time and motivation.  I haven&#39;t personally done it, but I think I&#39;m going to&#33;  It&#39;s the UBERMAN sleep schedule:
> ...



Haha, yep. People often think they lie awake for very long, but if you&#39;re tired but "can&#39;t fall asleep", you&#39;ve probably slept for 5 minutes a couple of times already.

Thanks about the FAQ. Your pun is excused. Hehe.

----------


## Otto_man

Wow, this turned into a great topic guys.

For me, my right arm gets very numb and that&#39;s because my sleep position consists of my head ontop of my right arm. I tried sleeping on my back but I can&#39;t fall asleep that way. I must say, I have fallen into a deep sleep paralysis only on my back. I usually concentrate better on my back. How do I solve this? 

Do you guys ever wish that there was a hole in your matrices so you can put your arm through?

----------


## Jess

That Uberman sleep schedule is also known as Polyphasic sleep.  There was a thing on UK TV about it yesterday.  You can read about Bill Turnbull&#39;s 3-hours-a-night sleep experiment here.  Let&#39;s just say he didn&#39;t enjoy it&#33;

----------


## Slight

Masturbating is a good way to go to sleep quickly for sure.
Smoking a joint on top of what you&#39;ve already smoked helps also a lot.

Personally I more often use the method of laying down on my stomack, looking to the left, putting the blanket up to my ears - making sure it is nice and warm - feeling protected somehow - sinking into the pillow. Then I start to relax every muscle while I&#39;m paying attention to breath calmly - I don&#39;t concentrate on it, because that makes the inner energy fly into temper. 
When all of that was successful, I feel 10 times heavier than I actually am. 
In front of my closed eyes I just look at what happens there in the dark - again, I don&#39;t concentrate on it, since that causes me to WANT to see something; and it can&#39;t be fast enough - which keeps me even more away from falling asleep. When only looking at the dark, I sorta keep a distance to it - and very soon I see hypnagogic pictures, like stepping into a train with the door closing behind me. Being on a street .. diving into water - I&#39;ve also seen professors with long bearts and other exciting stuff  :wink2: 
Well that helps best for me...

----------


## Richter

http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/05/h...an-early-riser/

This should be common sense, but I like the way the author describes and explains things.  Simple to follow.  I&#39;ve been wary to do this, however, because when I feel "sleepy" enough to fall asleep is 5:00 AM.  Not only will this sleep schedule interfere with ANY attempt at lucid dreaming, it doesn&#39;t solve the problem of falling asleep at a normal time.

Beggers can&#39;t be choosers, though.  I&#39;m gonna try it, and I&#39;m hoping that if this schedule works, I&#39;ll gradually be able to "shift" my waking time back.  Hopefully that will force me to fall asleep at a normal time, and in less than a gazillion hours&#33;

----------


## Jess

Thanks for that link.  If it does take you until 5am to fall asleep, as long as you still get up at 7am or whatever, you&#39;ll be so tired that you&#39;ll go to bed at an earlier time the next night.

----------


## kichu

Glad I read this, I&#39;m gonna try the Reverse Blinking thing tonight.  I tried it for a few seconds and felt my eyelids getting heavier and heavier with each try.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I should try that.... But yeah that would kill lucid dreaming for some nights, and kill your recall as well.

----------


## PoiznDr33m

> Do you guys ever wish that there was a hole in your matrices so you can put your arm through?
> [/b]



I think I might be the first to address your problem so accurately. These posts have been helpful of course, but what I mean is I think I am exactly like you with the whole stomach vs back thing and the arms going numb thing.

I always find it most comfortable to lay on my stomach, but like bobvilax2000 said, I can&#39;t fall asleep that way and eventually need to turn to my back. The reason I need to turn back has to do with my arm going numb.

Well anyways, ways that help me are of course letting my mind wander, NEVER check how long it has been (put the watch/clock out of reach maybe) and sometimes I prop my pillow on its end so it is compressed under my head and holding my head up enough to keep my arms in more comfortable positions. I also find my best nights of sleep (and always when I have my short little lucid dreams, which is the best I can do so far) often consist of just being really happy when you get in bed. This could be that you are very satisfied with life that day or maybe it&#39;s completely random and you just feel like being happy so you smile and think happy thoughts and then let your mind wander. I guess this may be related to meditation in that you are altering your state of mind a bit, but "meditation" makes it sound like it&#39;s something that may be hard to do or takes time, I just lie in bed, smile, toss and turn as much as my numbing arms make me but always fall asleep pretty well just cause I&#39;m so happy. Hope that made sense???

----------


## Richter

Maybe your right; I&#39;ve read and heard that going insomnia is highly suggestible, so that if one goes to bed expecting to have trouble falling asleep, he/she will.  And versa vice.

Never tried reverse blinking, though.  Gonna try tonight.

----------

